# trans tag



## Mav (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, was looking at trans shifter linkage and noticed tag on left side with 9798973 on it, cant match it to anything, (69 judge RA3 ,M21 4 sp.) In Roberts and Zazzarines resto guide it almost looks like a shift knob part# but doesnt match anything I could find. Any ideas? Thanks Mav


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

From several early 70's Pontiac Master Parts books & a Pontiac Dealer Parts & Accessories Price Schedule dated 3/77, 

9798973 is in Grp 4.003.

The part number indicates a Service part number for an over the counter '69 Pontiac usage M21 transmission.
In the P&A schedule noted at 538.00 List price & $484.20 Dealer Net in March '77 prices,

*Is the tag a normal paper tag, or does the tag have a white background with a slick almost plastic type finish to it?*


----------



## Mav (Mar 5, 2017)

No, its metal with numbers stamped on. I know this is trans that was in car when purchased new.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

It's an alum tag with the number & a two letter code?


----------



## Mav (Mar 5, 2017)

Just the number nothing else


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

It should be original. Thinking back, the number with the letter code began being stamped for '70 models.

Of note, to other owners, quite a few of the original Muncie tags have been reproduced & the font of numbers on them are not exact.


----------



## Mav (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, well thanks, just hadnt paid any attention to it before, and was trying to figure it out, thx again appreciate you looking that up, wonder if it is in my assy. manual?


----------

